# Top five most biddable breeds?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Just like the title says. In your opinion, what do you think the top 5 most biddable dog breeds in existence are. If you'd like to do top 10, have at it!

I'm really interested to see what peoples opinions are.... I here the phrase "one of the most biddable breeds" about a multitude of breeds, and I always wonder what the true top 5 are.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Most of the herding and working breeds and some of the sporting breeds. just can't make a list.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Most of the herding and working breeds and some of the sporting breeds. just can't make a list.


Pretty general, but I guess technically accurate!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

That requires a lot of context to me. Even dogs like Elkhounds and Huskies/Malamutes are easily biddable when they are doing the job they are bred for, and would excel at it more than breeds that are not.

But if you're looking for what the general population considers "biddable", i.e. a dog that is highly attached to it's owner... I would say it's:

German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois, Border Collie, Labrador Retriever in no particular order. Those are mostly the first to come to mind, but for most breeds, it's a matter of relativity. There's probably 30 breeds at the top end where the differences in their "biddability" is almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

a little anicdotal tid bit, My aussies have learned and LOVED to do anything I want them to do. I have just this week taught Hawkeye how to open drawers, I don't know if that was a good idea, but He learned it in only a day.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, I would think:

Golden Retriever
Lab
Border Collie
Sheltie
Doberman
Australian Shepherd
Papillon
Poodle (all sizes)


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> Just like the title says. In your opinion, what do you think the top 5 most biddable dog breeds in existence are. If you'd like to do top 10, have at it!
> 
> I'm really interested to see what peoples opinions are.... I here the phrase "one of the most biddable breeds" about a multitude of breeds, and I always wonder what the true top 5 are.


That's a hard one. The different lines in said breeds are so complex it would be impossible to define "top biddable breeds"  Certain lines of golden retrievers for example have IME been much more biddable than other lines, the same could be said of any breed that has a variety of lineage. If you get into breed splits (ESS, GSDs, Goldens, etc), that could get very hairy (no pun intended).


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would say in no particular order.. australian shepherd, german shepherd australian cattledog, border collie.. well really any herding breed plus poodles, papillons, goldens and then most of the working breeds


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree that most of the herding group dogs would fit, along with goldens and labs.

I think that you just have to find the right motivator for MOST dogs.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Probably BCs, GSD, Dobes, Papillons, poodles, labs, goldens, rotties.

Here's the link to the intelligence of dogs ranking. It was an experiment done by testing how many repetitions it took for a dog to learn a certain trick or command and then testing the percentage of time they obeyed it.

http://petrix.com/dogint/1-10.html


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well if you go by the traditional 'working intelligence' lists

Border Collies
Poodles
German Shepherds
Labradors
Golden Retrievers
Shelties
Papillons 

and a few others that are escaping me all rank very highly.

ETA: If you wnat to go by me personally, I've had a lot of the listed breeds and I find papillons to be the easiest to teach things to. Much easier than my shelties and my lab. However my GSD was also a very bright, eager to learn dog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TJ why dont you give us YOUR definition of "biddable"


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I should add though that Nard is very NOT biddable. Nard doesn't give a darn what you think he should be doing.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> TJ why dont you give us YOUR definition of "biddable"


Biddability to me is, simply put, willingness to please. In that respect RBark is probably right that all breeds are extremely biddable when doing the task they were bred for. It just happens that some breeds were bred to do tasks more in line with what we commonly expect from dogs. It was actually a very good response, as it made me think of biddability in a very different light than I have before.

I know for a fact that while tracking, Rocky will snap to commands instantly that he wouldn't even dream of doing when we're just hanging out in the yard. I have to think on that!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Golden Retriever
Labrador Retriever
Sheltie
Poodle
German Shepherd dog


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Labs
Goldens
Australian Shepherds
Rough Collies (never been around too many smooths)
APBT (I find them very biddable)

There are a bunch of others that could make the list.

I noticed someone listed Australian Cattle Dog and someone listed Belgian Malinois.
I have owned a couple of ACDs and been around a BUNCH of them. They are smart, learn fast and drivey. Some are more more eager to please than others. And most will follow direction well with the right handler. But I have never met one I would call Biddable. 

Same for Bel Mals.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I have owned a couple of ACDs and been around a BUNCH of them. They are smart, learn fast and drivey. Some are more more eager to please than others. And most will follow direction well with the right handler. But I have never met one I would call Biddable.
> 
> Same for Bel Mals.


I was surprised to find both of those on this list too. Mostly ACD though.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ok so for that definition

APBT(generally unless they are brindled, bat eared and imperious bitches who like to steal my pillow. )

actually basically most of the bully breeds. that's sort of a general bully quality. its why they are my favorite type of dog. they combine it with being mule headed once they get going but they really do want to do nothing more than make you happy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

1-5 Magpie.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, I agree about the APBT even the Brindle, bat eared females.  I wasn't thinking of them for some reason but they are without a doubt some of the easiest dogs I have worked with. They really seem to want to work with their person and they are not even fussy about who their person is. lol Coming from a shelter/rescue background here.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> I was surprised to find both of those on this list too. Mostly ACD though.




If I had a dollar for everytime I have described a Bel Mal as a "German Shepherd Dog on crack" I could probably retire. 

Will they work for their owner/handler? YES! So will ACDs. In fact once you get them working for you.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime I have described a Bel Mal as a "German Shepherd Dog on crack" I could probably retire.


I usually think GSD X BC on crack  I would call them highly biddable for "their people" and quite impossible for anyone else. Probably not unlike your ACDs lol.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rebel didn't get the message about being biddable Stubborn boy he is...

Harleigh... eh, She was pretty easy to train CERTAIN things, but her recall is still up in the air. She can be SO stubborn sometimes too... Gosh, can she be stubborn. I guess, all in all, she was relatively easy to train... compared to some that is

She was by far the easiest dog I've ever encountered to house train. Rebel was horrid.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Rebel probably falls under the APBT category of "When i get an idea in my head of what i think you want and get going, it will take colliding with a freight train to head me off at the pass"

i really think that with pits, its that they are sooooo eager to please and soooooo excitable they often get a little mixed up lol.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Not in any particular order:

Labrador Retriever
Golden Retriever
APBT
GSD
Border Collie


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Labs
> I noticed someone listed Australian Cattle Dog and someone listed Belgian Malinois.
> I have owned a couple of ACDs and been around a BUNCH of them. They are smart, learn fast and drivey. Some are more more eager to please than others. And most will follow direction well with the right handler. But I have never met one I would call Biddable.
> 
> Same for Bel Mals.


Really? I guess I haven't been around enough of them then. I have a bunch of friends with ACD's and they are so of the most biddable dogs I've met. They are so eager to please and willing to do anything for their person.


----------



## ssg (Jan 1, 2010)

Generalizing a whole breed as being biddable or not is not accurate in my opinion. It really depends on the bloodline and breeding etiquette. You can have 2 dogs from the same breed on polar opposite ends of the scale.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

GSD
Sheltie
Labrador Retriever
Golden Retriever
Poodle
Border Collie
Australian Shepherd

In the breed description, a Field Spaniel is described as biddable. Only met a handful, though. It's a fairly rare breed.


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

i don't have much knowledge as far as breeds are concerned but i would go for
australian shepherd
german shepherd


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Border Collie
2. Australian Shepherd
3. Papillon
4. Golden Retriever
5. Doberman Pinscher 

I have spoken with a few Dobie breeders since my husband is interested in owning one in the future, and I have met a few in the past couple of months, and I would definitely call the ones that I've met thus far 'biddable'.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Well if you go by the traditional 'working intelligence' lists
> 
> Border Collies
> Poodles
> ...


My GSD is pretty biddable, but his biggest problem is he doesn't RETAIN information the way my papillons do. Dude especially can remember something we haven't attempted in months and just go with it, and perfect it. Tag is biddable to the point where he won't quit until he figures out what I want (which is great...AND adorable)  Auz OTOH does what you tell him, and does it well, but if you ask for it again in a day or two he gives me a blank, slightly cross-eyed look, like he has no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ssg said:


> Generalizing a whole breed as being biddable or not is not accurate in my opinion. It really depends on the bloodline and breeding etiquette. You can have 2 dogs from the same breed on polar opposite ends of the scale.


Agreed. My friend has a field bred golden and a show bred golden, and they are polar opposites in looks, temperament, attitude, working ability and biddablility. Another friend of mine has 2 female showline GSD's, who look, act, think, and *are* completely different from Auz.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> My GSD is pretty biddable, but his biggest problem is he doesn't RETAIN information the way my papillons do. Dude especially can remember something we haven't attempted in months and just go with it, and perfect it. Tag is biddable to the point where he won't quit until he figures out what I want (which is great...AND adorable)  Auz OTOH does what you tell him, and does it well, but if you ask for it again in a day or two he gives me a blank, slightly cross-eyed look, like he has no idea what I'm talking about.


I LOVE Tag from the way you describe him. Sounds just like Summer! She is by far the easiest dog I've ever had to train. I tell people that and they looks at me like I've grown two heads. Yes, I know they're toy dogs but they're really fun and easy dogs to train! I love with Summer my imagination is the limit (and it's proving very limiting actually). Whatever I throw at her, she'll try.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I've not the experience with medium and large dogs, to rank those. I've always found Collie type biddable, and as well have known a couple of great Golden Retrievers.

Small breed wise, for biddability, I find the Papillon, the Cavalier Spaniel and the Poodle and the Bichon have outshone all the others I've known for the "willingness to please" quality. The Eastern breeds (Havanese, Pug, Tibetan Spaniel, Lhasa Apso . . . ) tend to be more self pleasing and stubborn, but I have known some very willing to please Shih Tzus - although I understand that this breed can also have members that are the polar opposite.

SOB


----------



## glasgow (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Golden Retriever
2.Cavalier Spaniel
3.Bichon Friese

I've found the these dogs pretty biddable in the sense they want to please their owners.
I have always had spaniels in some form or other and thought they were quite biddable until I got my goldie, now I know the spaniels were only biddable when they felt like it


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I noticed someone listed Australian Cattle Dog and someone listed Belgian Malinois.
> I have owned a couple of ACDs and been around a BUNCH of them. They are smart, learn fast and drivey. Some are more more eager to please than others. And most will follow direction well with the right handler. But I have never met one I would call Biddable.
> 
> Same for Bel Mals.


I've fallen in love with ACDs for this reason though. I've taught so many awesome things to the ACDs I work with(daycare) using nothing more than a ball to motivate them. One ACD I work with will do fun acrobatics on cue. If she can learn that in a group of 15ish dogs...potential!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

lauren17 said:


> Really? I guess I haven't been around enough of them then. I have a bunch of friends with ACD's and they are so of the most biddable dogs I've met. They are so eager to please and willing to do anything for their person.


They can be that way. They are SMART and driven, and very drivey. But until they decide you are their leader, they will work VERY hard for you. 

But that does not mean they are biddable. They also tend to be extremely one person oriented. They will like more than one person but they are only likely to listen to one person well. 

They tend to be "I am smarter than you" and "whats in it for me" dogs. 

On the good side most can be motivated. Most are food driven and toy/object driven.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I LOVE Tag from the way you describe him. Sounds just like Summer! She is by far the easiest dog I've ever had to train. I tell people that and they looks at me like I've grown two heads. Yes, I know they're toy dogs but they're really fun and easy dogs to train! I love with Summer my imagination is the limit (and it's proving very limiting actually). Whatever I throw at her, she'll try.


Biddability is important to me, and I really REALLY lucked out with Tag because I didn't do anything with him before I signed the papers, I just thought he was adorable and he wasn't "afraid" of the other big dogs, people, etc. He was outgoing and friendly, and I liked that  A trainer I know said once her dog was so "into" the game (clicker) that she would sometimes ignore her reward for a click until she figures out the puzzle. I don't know if that's biddability or what, but I think it's pretty dang cool!
I know SO many people who smirk at my small dogs and tell me to get a "real" dog, while their "real" dogs are either cowering and shuddering at every noise, or so out of control they're choking themselves and dang near knocking people over. If that's what a "real" dog is, I will stick with "fake" dogs, thanks


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Sep 4, 2014)

I grew up with a German shepard sheltie mix, Border Collie, and eventually Australian Shepards. All these dogs were biddable and were never plied with treats. When I bought my house my first roommate had a Blue Amstaff line pit bull, she was even more biddable than the sheep dogs I grew up with. She seemed to operate out of simply wanting to live in harmony with what you wanted. She went above and beyond obeying commands and was extremely sympathetic to your entire disposition. I don't know if this makes sense here but when she spent time with me vs other people she would mirror the energy, disposition, and everything it was crazy impressive, one of the only dogs I ever knew that responded to reprimands because she seemed to want harmony, simply once reprimanding for chewing something or behaving in a certain way she would stop that and supplement with a different behavior, trying to earn a pat on the head. The only obstacle to this though was her need for rather insane amounts of exercise w/o having the fitness to sustain it. She needed about 2 hrs of exercise a day and didn't have the physique to say run continuously like a husky. She could sprint like crazy and if left in a yard (something that we only did once for observation while we did yard work) she would race the fence for the entire day. Now as she's coming up on 4 years old she is mellowing a bit but she still is wound like a spring. 

I'll be honest I'm not a big fan of training with treats though I understand its how most trainers work.

I made an account just to share that story. I thought it was interesting because bully breeds never make the cut for this stuff. She could heel, go off leash (after being exercised ) for walks in the park. She had amazing recall did tricks, would never take human food (you could leave it on the coffee table and she'd walk up put her face up to the food take a big sniff look really happy and plop down on the floor tail wagging) Socialization was probably the only area she struggled and it had to do with a period in her life where she was isolated for a bit then was attacked by another dog in the park(off leash bully breed literally charged her in the dark when I and 2 friends were walking her on leash and it put some holes in her shoulder), she became very nervous of all dogs after that. But again with training and exercise she was able to walk around the park and even met a few smaller dogs before moving with her owner to another state. 

I found her "bidability" so surprising that I wanted to share it.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Like others I would say herders definitely.

Shelties
GSD
Doberman
Poodles
APBT
American Bulldogs
Aussies

the most biddable dogs I've ever owned or worked with were an Aussie (she was deaf, but super quick to pick up a cue on a hand signal, I trained her for a humane society), my sheltie, my GSD x Husky, my American Bulldog and my Doberman x GSD. I think Hobgoblin (the doberman mix) may win for most biddable. The least biddable were probably the terrier mix (Blue, she just won't do anything) a Chow, and the Carolina Dog (he will actually learn to do things he just won't repeat things nor does he care what you want).


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't have enough experience with many different breeds to make such a list. 

White Swiss shepherds are definitely extremely biddable, though.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

I really think nowadays it's way more individual than whole breeds of dogs. Yes, GSDs are typically biddable, 4 of my 5 were. HOWEVER, my current does not have a desire to please, he's independent. So, not praise motivated AT ALL, but can use treats or balls to tap into his drive. That doesn't make him particularly biddable, though.

I would instead say 'typically, these breeds are dogs are known to be biddable. YMMV'

1) GSD
2) BC
3) Pitties
4) Papillon
5) Poodle


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I copped out on listing five. 

PitBull types
Border Collie
Australian Shepard
Doberman
Labrador 

Side note, what makes pitties so biddable. Terriers, and bull dogs don't have a reputation as biddable... I can't discern the source of their disposition. The other 4 on my list have it in their heritage.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Holy old thread. 

I still would say my papillons have been the most biddable dogs I've had.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Why was this thread revived? This thread is 4 years old...

Ehh.. What might make one breed biddable, might not be biddable in someone else term, as biddable breed. Also, I think it depends more on the indviual dog,then the breed as whole.

In general, these are the breeds, that I see as biddable

1. Belgian Malinois
2.Border Collie
3. APBT
4. Poodle
5.Dobie

I see all the breeds as Biddable, but, not all in the same way


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Why was this thread revived? This thread is 4 years old...
> 
> Ehh.. What might make one breed biddable, might not be biddable in someone else term, as biddable breed. Also, I think it depends more on the indviual dog,then the breed as whole.
> 
> ...


LOL I didn't even notice. Looks like a new poster found it in a search or something.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Sep 4, 2014)

Remaru said:


> LOL I didn't even notice. Looks like a new poster found it in a search or something.


I did, was bored at work and wondering about this topic. After reading the initial several responses I wanted to share my story about Holly the APBT. Setup an account and everything just to revive this sucker.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

kamikaziechameleon said:


> I guess I copped out on listing five.
> 
> Side note, what makes pitties so biddable. Terriers, and bull dogs don't have a reputation as biddable... I can't discern the source of their disposition. The other 4 on my list have it in their heritage.


Not sure i'm addressing the question? Pits were bred to be animal aggressive, but owner and people friendly so that they wouldn't get excited and turn on people. Clearly, that 'rule' can be broken, but I think most Pits are people friendly, to the point that you can use that behavior for training.

Staffies and APBT tend to be strong, tough dogs that owners may wrestle with. The dogs can take a lot of rough play and love doing it. I see people slap their dog around, in fun, and the dogs seem to love it. However, scold the dog (not even raising your voice) or withdraw attention, and you'll hurt the dog's feelings ... more effectively than a swat with a 2x4. So, this is one instance where I think 'punishment' may be an effective training method... If your Pit doesn't something bad, you say "oops" and turn your back or leave the room for 30 seconds. When you come back, your Pit will do anything to make up for his transgression, including shining your shoes or washing your car ;-) That extreme, people pleasing attitude is why I consider that Pits are biddable.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

That's a hard one because biddablity doesn't always mean easily trained, no more than a smart dog is easily trained. Some of the easiest dogs I have had were dumb as rocks lol (and I say that lovingly). Smart, sharp dogs are high maintenance usually because their minds go a mile a minute, of course my ADHD brain does too so maybe that's why I gravitate to those breeds.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Right in hanksimon I've seen my APBT Xena sprint and slam face first into the coffee table, then just shake it off and sprint down the hall again. We wrestle pretty hard, I have to be careful because the rougher it is the more excited she gets and the harder she wrestles back, I am always covered in bruises and scratches. But if I tell her "bad dog", she looks like the dogs on the ASPCA commercials lol, just crushed. My GSD is the same way but he is much more sensitive, he doesn't really like to be hugged or wrestled with.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

A lot of breeds can be considered biddable, just depends on what you need of them. Most herders and working breeds are what come to mind though.

From my experience: 
Australian Shepherd
Border Collie
Papillon
German Shepherd
Poodles 
Golden Retrievers


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> A lot of breeds can be considered biddable, just depends on what you need of them. Most herders and working breeds are what come to mind though.
> 
> From my experience:
> Australian Shepherd
> ...


Your aussies are very cute by the way


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Your aussies are very cute by the way


Thank you! They are my world.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you! They are my world.


I love aussies, I have just never been in a position to have one, but I have met a few of them when I used to do agility and do have respect for them, they are very smart dogs IME. They to me are easier to work and live with than say, an ACD.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Sep 4, 2014)

hanksimon said:


> Not sure i'm addressing the question? Pits were bred to be animal aggressive, but owner and people friendly so that they wouldn't get excited and turn on people. Clearly, that 'rule' can be broken, but I think most Pits are people friendly, to the point that you can use that behavior for training.
> 
> Staffies and APBT tend to be strong, tough dogs that owners may wrestle with. The dogs can take a lot of rough play and love doing it. I see people slap their dog around, in fun, and the dogs seem to love it. However, scold the dog (not even raising your voice) or withdraw attention, and you'll hurt the dog's feelings ... more effectively than a swat with a 2x4. So, this is one instance where I think 'punishment' may be an effective training method... If your Pit doesn't something bad, you say "oops" and turn your back or leave the room for 30 seconds. When you come back, your Pit will do anything to make up for his transgression, including shining your shoes or washing your car ;-) That extreme, people pleasing attitude is why I consider that Pits are biddable.


Its so funny how you captured the essence in your reply. I'm so used to herding dogs who look to you for tasks, commands, very specific challenges... but a pit just wants to make you happy, some of that is by conforming you your desires. They shape their behavior in a more empathetic way than my parents aussies who want a affirmation more than raw affection. At the same time Pits can use that perception of want to manipulate someone, lol. They really quickly know what to do to make you happy and how to make you mad. The dog will spite you if only to garner your attention so that it can re-engage in the roll of satisfying you. They are also creative about exploring behaviors that generate affection from an owner.

And as for their sense of pain... The pit I roomed with was big on rough housing but she was actually super gentle and not mouthy at all. She loved to pounce on things and bounce around. She was big on throwing her own toys to retrieve them... it was rather odd. She would cut an ear or nip her tail on something (by tail I mean her whip) then proceed to spray the walls and ceiling of my house with blood like and episode of Dexter. She would headbutt everything without ill effect and would dash through a thorn bush w/o flinching. End of the day only pain she seemed to register was muscle soreness from exercise the day after or 2 days after say a trip to the park she'd sprint so fast that the following day she wouldn't get out of bed. We took her to the vet because she would lay on the ground and whimper for 2 days after a good workout, lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

the rescue ACD male we have is more like a PB than an ACD LOL, he is super affectionate and clingy and always has to be touching someone, plus he is an attention whore LOL. My female likes attention but she is more about affirmation then affection.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Sep 4, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> the rescue ACD male we have is more like a PB than an ACD LOL, he is super affectionate and clingy and always has to be touching someone, plus he is an attention whore LOL. My female likes attention but she is more about affirmation then affection.


I absolutely love the ACD. I just can't do a high energy breed right now. Its why when my roommate moved out with his pit I didn't move immediately to get a replacement, on my own its hard to commit the time for exercising a high energy dog. I live with 3 other fellas but end of the day if I can't atleast work out the animal properly its not appropriate to take have one. I'm currently on the path of getting a Great Dane in the next year... Biddability, well I'll be interested to see what they are like, lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

kamikaziechameleon said:


> I absolutely love the ACD. I just can't do a high energy breed right now. Its why when my roommate moved out with his pit I didn't move immediately to get a replacement, on my own its hard to commit the time for exercising a high energy dog. I live with 3 other fellas but end of the day if I can't atleast work out the animal properly its not appropriate to take have one. I'm currently on the path of getting a Great Dane in the next year... Biddability, well I'll be interested to see what they are like, lol.


Yeah if you cant commit than an ACD wouldn't be for you LOL, you would be miserable, your room mates would be miserable and so would the dog. Also, I wouldn't consider ACDs to be the most biddable of the herding/working breeds. they are kind of like a terrier more than a herding or working dog.


----------

